# Can I use this kind of wood to smoke with?



## bulletbob

I have a catalpa tree......can I use it to smoke with, once it's dry?  Thanks...


----------



## tropics

Bulletbob said:


> I have a catalpa tree......can I use it to smoke with, once it's dry?  Thanks...


Bob it is a   *deciduous trees so it would be safe to use*

*Richie*


----------



## phillipleondria

From what I have read, not first hand experience mind you, is that it is safe to smoke with. However, it is one of the fastest burning hardwoods also has a btu rating close to most soft woods even though it is a hardwood at 15.9 million btu per cord that is relative to some pine species in terms of low btu http://firewoodresource.com/firewood-btu-ratings/ I have not found one person that smoked with the wood however so flavor would be anyones guess.


----------



## bulletbob

Thanks..... I was hoping I could.  I'll burn a little bit by itself and smell the smoke. If it smells good, then I'll use it, but if it doesn't, well, I'll just use it in my fireplace.  Is this "smell test" the best way to see if it will be a good smoking wood?


----------



## bulletbob

So, it would burn hot and fast?  I'll burn a sample of it to determine if the smoke is something I'd like to have on the meat I smoke.  Is there another way to test the wood?


----------



## tropics

Bulletbob said:


> So, it would burn hot and fast?  I'll burn a sample of it to determine if the smoke is something I'd like to have on the meat I smoke.  Is there another way to test the wood?


Bob I would smoke a Chicken Leg quarter,taste it see if you like it.It is a cheap test 

Richie


----------



## bulletbob

Good idea....maybe toss in a couple of inexpensive sausages,

Thanks...


----------

